# interner Hardtube Kreislauf mit externem Radiator erweitern



## Richu006 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe aktuell ein Wasserkühlungssystem mit Komplett internen Radiatoren 1x 140mm, 1x 360mm und 1x 280mm. Die Wasserkühlung sieht soweit gut aus (alles mit Hardtubes) und ist leistungstechnisch im Rahmen. Wassertemperaturen unter Vollast ca 37 grad.

Ich überlege mir in Zukunft in meinem Zimmer aber allenfalls noch einen Externen Mora irgendwo aufzuhängen, Eigentlich in erster Linie aus Lautstärketechnischen Gründen, und weil man eigentlich nie genügend Radiatorfläche haben kann.

Nun brauche ich allerdings Rat um das möglichst Elegant zu lösen!

Mir schwebt vor, dass ich über Schnellkupplungen den externen Radiator jederzeit ein und ausbauen kann, und Falls ich den PC einmal zu einer Lan nehmen sollte, das ich durch einfaches Schnellkupplungsumstecken auf die internen Radiatoren wechseln kann. 

Dazu möchte ich gerne ausserhalb vom Gehäuse auf Schläuche zurückgreifen (Wobei evtl. mache ich dann doch im Zimmer einen Hardtube aufbau! Würde sicherlich geil aussehen). Im Gehäuse innern möchte ich allerdings die Hardtubes beibehalten!

Nun meine Lösungsidee:

Ich behalte den Kreislauf Grundsätzlich so bei wie er jetzt ist, baue allerdings den kleinen 140mm Radiator aus und mache dort wo die Anschlüsse jetzt sind ein Paar Gehäusedurchgänge rein , wo ich dann aus dem Gehäuse gehe und auch den Wechsel von den Hardtubes zu den Schläuchen vornehme. 

ans Gehäuse angeschlossen kommen dann jeweils 2 kurze Schläuche ca. 10 cm lang. An einem dann eine weibliche Schnellkupplung am anderen dann eine männliche, sodass ich die Schläuche Zusammenstecken kann und so eigentlich wieder ein geschlossener Kreislauf habe, welcher so verwendet werden könnte.

Am Mora selbst kommen dann einfach auch jeweils 2 Schläuche, mit je einer Männlichen und einer Weiblichen Schnellkupplung, Welche ich dann an die anderen Schnellkupplungen anschliessen kann, und so ohne grossen Aufwand jeweils den Mora einbinden kann. 

Soweit also der Plan. Nun zu meinen Fragen:

1. Was gibt es für schlaue Möglichkeiten um aus dem Gehäuse zu kommen, und dabei den Wechseln von Hardtubing zu Softtubing zu machen, Eigentlich bräuchte ich so etwas wie ein durchgehendes G1/4 Zoll Gewinde, welches man an der Gehäusewand befestigen kann, wo man dann an beiden Seiten jeweils ein Fitting anschrauben kann. Gibt es so etwas?

2. Was gibt es für Schlauche Schnellkupplungen, welche man ohne Wasser abzulassen trennen kann, welche aber den Durchfluss nicht zu stark bremsen?

Das Projekt hat noch etwas Zeit, da ich im Winter eh keine Probleme habe, es geht mehr darum im Sommer etwas mehr Reserven zu haben.
Aber ich könnte bei Gelegenheit anfangen zu basteln.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Oktober 2018)

Also deine erste Frage überfordert mich tatsächlich, eine solche Lösung kenne ich (mangels Hardtubeerfahrung) nicht. Was ich dir aber beantworten kann ist Frage nummer zwei: Schnellkupplungen für Schläuche gibts selbstredend. Einen nahezu ungehinderten Durchfluss sowie fast sauereifreies Trennen (ein Tropfen ist unvermeidlich, kann man aber nach dem trennen einfach mit nem Taschentuch wegwischen, danach ists 100% dicht) bieten die Koolance QD3 Kupplungen. Die sind leider nicht ganz günstig aber das mit Abstand beste was mir bisher untergekommen ist an Schnellkupplungen.

Wichtig bei Schnellkupplungen: Man sollte sie ab und zu tatsächlich mal benutzen, sprich mal aus und wieder einkuppeln. Macht man das sehr lange nicht kanns passieren, dass der Federmechanismus festklemmt und das beim trennen dann WIRKLCIH Sauerei macht (ist mir einmal passiert, da war die Kupplung aber auch wirklich weit über ein Jahr unbenutzt). Also dran denken die Dinger wenn mans nicht sowieso macht alle paar Monate mal zu benutzen.


----------



## SpatteL (29. Oktober 2018)

Zu 1.:
Nennt sich Schottverschraubungen so etwas z.B.
Alphacool HF Schottverschraubung G1/4 - Deep Black | Schottverschraubung | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Richu006 (29. Oktober 2018)

@ Incredible Alk
Danke für deine Antwort. Die sehen auf jedenfall schon mal gut aus 
zu meiner 1. Frage: Ich dachte ich habe schon einmal solche Gehäusedurchgänge gesehen, kann sie aber im Internet leider nirgendwo finden, deshalb frage ich ja auch.

Aber naja wenns sein muss mache ich die Dinger selbst. Ich bin Polymechaniker und könnte sie selber drehen. Einfach innen ein G1/4 Zoll Gewinde und Aussen ein grösseres Metrisches Gewinde, wo ich dann von innen und aussen einfach eine Mutter dran schrauben kann. Aber das sieht dann halt nicht so hübsch aus, ich hätte gerne etwas vernickeltes oder schwarz gefärbtes aus optischen Gründen xD

Naja vieleicht kennt jemand noch so etwas, ich bin Optimistisch 

@ Spattel
Ach jetzt warst du zu schnell !! genau so etwas Suche ich !!! Super 

das ging ja schnell  
Das ist genau das zeug was ich gesucht habe!
Nun kommt mir noch eine letzte Frage, bezüglich der Schläuche:
Ich habe bis jetzt immer nur mit Hardtubes gearbeitet, und noch nie mit Schläuchen. Überall lese ich immer von "sich auflösenden Schläuchen, mit schleimigen Weichmachern in den Kühlern etc" Bei Hardtubes hatte ich dieses Problem bis jetzt nie!
Ich möchte von Anfang an anständige Schläuche nehmen, welche mir nicht nach einem halben Jahr meine Kühler zu schmoddern. 
Als Kühlflüssigkeit kommt DP Ultra zum Einsatz. Hat jemand eine Kaufempfehlung, welche Schläuche ich ungehindert nehmen kann? Farbe und Aussehen ist mir egal, da im Sichtbaren bereich eh nur Hardtubes verwendet werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du den ganzen Schmodderweichmacherkram nicht willst haste nur zwei Alternativen:
1.) Hardtubes 
2.) Norprene - Laborschläuche (Tygon R6012, R6016,...). Diese enthalten keine Weichmacher und sind nahezu unverwüstlich. Ich nutze die auch selbst seit Jahren, da kannste reinfüllen was du willst. Nachteile: Etwas teurer als "normale" Schläuche und sie sind nunmal naturgemäß schwarz. Da die minimal dünner sind als normale PVC-Schläuche sollte man nur Schraubtüllen verwenden oder sie sonstwie gegen abgleiten sichern. Im Notfall kann man das Ende mit ner Lage Isolierband etwas dicker machen, war bei mir aber nicht nötig (hält verschraubt bombenfest).


----------



## Richu006 (29. Oktober 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du den ganzen Schmodderweichmacherkram nicht willst haste nur zwei Alternativen:
> 1.) Hardtubes
> 2.) Norprene - Laborschläuche (Tygon R6012). Diese enthalten keine Weichmacher und sind nahezu unverwüstlich. Ich nutze die auch selbst seit Jahren, da kannste reinfüllen was du willst. Nachteile: Etwas teurer als "normale" Schläuche und sie sind nunmal naturgemäß schwarz.



Ich überlege mir schon auch ausserhalb vom PC mit Hardtubes den Weg zum Mora zu machen  aber mindestens im Bereich der Schnellkupplungen brauche ich leider schläuche, sonst funktioniert das mit Umstecken nicht so gut xD.
Aber Norpene klingen gut, weil ja wie gesagt Farbe ist mir Schnuppe 

Aber wo finde ich solche Schläuche? zb, Digitec führt leider nichts solches =( oder gibt es norpene von bekannten Wasserkühlungsherstellern? die einfach norpene sind, aber irgendwie mega krass heissen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Oktober 2018)

Richu006 schrieb:


> weil ja wie gesagt Farbe ist mir Schnuppe



In dem Fall sind die das Mittel der Wahl. Was Beständigkeit angeht (gegen Kühlmittel, Sonneneinstrahlung, Altern,...) sind Norprenes an Schlauchware wohl ungeschlagen. Wenn man keinen Wert auf Optik oder besonders enge Biegeradien legt baut man die ein mal ein und hat dauerhaft Ruhe. 

Die weiße Beschriftung lässt sich übrigens mit dem Fingernagel abkratzen wenn die stört. Ist nur pulveraufgedruckt.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (29. Oktober 2018)

Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 12,7/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz | Schlaeuche | Schlaeuche | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany bitteschön


----------



## Richu006 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ah habe die Schläuche gefunden bei Aqua Tuning.
Super dann habe ich alle Produkte Zusammen die ich für mein Vorhaben benötige.
Gleich mal nen Warenkorb zusammen Stellen, danach kann das Basteln weitergehen  
Danke für eure Ratschläge


----------



## IICARUS (30. Oktober 2018)

Es geht auch günstiger mit Weichmacher freie Schläuche:

Schlauch EPDM 16/10 (ID 3/8" - 5/8" OD) schwarz
EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattsc…

Ansonsten habe ich diese Konstellation bei mir auch verbaut.
Schottverbinung und dann ein Stück Schlauch um den Kreislauf ohne den Mora wieder zu schließen.
Habe aber Anschlüsse von Alphacool bei mir verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. Oktober 2018)

Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama | Slotblenden | Gehaeuse & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany oder andere Slotblenden mit durchführung könnte man anstelle der schon vorgeschlagenen schottverschraubung auch nutzen, vorteil wäre das man kein loch ins gehäuse flexen müsste 


oder
Slotblende mit 2x Schlauchdurchfuehrung | Slotblenden | Gehaeuse & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany und dann einfach mit 2 schnellkupplungen außerhalb mit dem radiator verbinden, wenn der externe nicht benötigt wird, einfach schnellkupplungen lösen und miteinander verbinden


----------



## Krolgosh (30. Oktober 2018)

Möchte da auch schnell meine Erfahrungen zum besten geben. Hab bei mir in der ersten Kammer Hardtubes verbaut und gehe von denen mit Schottverschraubungen auf Schläuche (ZMT), diese führe ich widerrum mit Schottverschraubungen und zwei Koolance QD3 aus dem Gehäuse zu meinem Mora. 
Schaut dann zwar in der zweiten Kammer nicht schön aus, aber es funktioniert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier hinten noch zusammengeschloßen für die Dichtigkeitsprüfung.


----------



## Richu006 (30. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Beiträge.
Schaut soweit gut aus, ich bin also wohl nicht der einzige der sowas macht
@cannonfooder:
Danke für dein Hinweis das wäre in der tat auch eine möglichkeit, so könnte ich sogar den kleinen Radiator im System lassen.

Hat denn jemand Erfahrungen bezüglich Durchfluss? 
1 d5 pumpe dürfte reichen für 3 kleine Radiatoren, dann 1 Mora und 1 gpu und 1 cpu kühler?
Aktuell habe ich mit meiner d5 max 160 l/h durchfluss. Und lasse sie drosseln bis ca. 70 l/h.

Mit wie viel Verlust muss ich rechnen von einem Mora?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. Oktober 2018)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Beiträge.
> Schaut soweit gut aus, ich bin also wohl nicht der einzige der sowas macht
> @cannonfooder:
> Danke für dein Hinweis das wäre in der tat auch eine möglichkeit, so könnte ich sogar den kleinen Radiator im System lassen.
> ...




ich hatte mit meinem Mora mal 155l/h, nach wechsel der gpu von 480 auf titan 1st gen waren davon ~75l/h übrig, bei meiner 1080 ti habe ich max wieder 135l/h allerdings zusätzlich dieses mal wegen plattformwechsel auch den cpu kühler getauscht, denke der Mora ist kein großes Hindernis


----------



## Superwip (30. Oktober 2018)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Beiträge.
> Schaut soweit gut aus, ich bin also wohl nicht der einzige der sowas macht
> @cannonfooder:
> Danke für dein Hinweis das wäre in der tat auch eine möglichkeit, so könnte ich sogar den kleinen Radiator im System lassen.



Da gibt es auch noch andere Möglichkeiten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier bei meinem System mit Kugelventil zur Überbrückung des externen Kreislaufs. Allerdings ist so ein System auch nicht ungefährlich: Einmal hab ich vergessen das Ventil zu öffnen als der externe Kreislauf nicht angeschlossen war. Die Folge war eine totale Überhitzung des Systems; das Wasser im CPU-Kühler hat zu kochen begonnen (!), einer der Schläuche am CPU-Kühler hat sich durch die Hitzebelstung gelöst... irgendeine Sicherung wäre oder ist da also nicht schlecht. Mit einem Überbrückungsschlauch neigt man aber vielleicht weniger dazu das zu vergessen.


----------



## v3nom (30. Oktober 2018)

Also ich hab einen externen mora3 420 mit den 200mm Noctua Lüftern. Bisher die beste und ruhigste Lösung.
Intern habe ich noch AGB, Pumpe und einen 360mm Radiator, welcher dazu dient den PC auch ohne Mora betreiben zu können. Der Mora ist per Aquacomputer Slotblende mit G1/4 Anschlüssen mit der Außenwelt verbunden. EK ZMT Schlauch und die EK QDC Schnelltrenner. Bei der Lösung wären 10cm Schlauch aber zu wenig, da hiermit die Biegeradien nicht möglich sind.


----------



## Richu006 (30. Oktober 2018)

An eine Variante mit Ventil hab ich auch schon Gedacht, aber das gefällt mir optisch nicht so gut.
Ich will im pc selbst nur cleane hardtubes haben. Ausserhalb ist mir dann eher egal.
Was das vergessen angeht, ich habe ein aquaero das Alarm schlägt, falls zu wenig Durchfluss vorhanden ist. Ich würde es also recht schnell merken. 
Wie habt ihr das mit den Ventilatoren geregelt? Einfach noch ein Kabel ausm pc mit ner fixen spannung von zb 5 volt was man dann anschliessen kann? Oder eine seperate Stromquelle welche nicht vom pc kommt, damit man nicht jeweils Kabel auch noch trennen muss??


----------



## v3nom (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mir mit einem Lumberg-Stecker einen Anschluss am Gehäuse geschaffen mit 4-Pins, welcher PWM und Tacho zum/vom Aquaero schickt/bekommt und 12V/Masse direkt vom Netzteil



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (1. November 2018)

Ich verwende ein seperates Netzteil.


----------



## Richu006 (5. November 2018)

Superwip schrieb:


> Da gibt es auch noch andere Möglichkeiten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mir jemand genau Sagen welche T-Stücke da verwendet werden und welche Schnellkupplungen das sind?

Wenn ich diesen Kreislauf so studiere kommt mir folgende idee. (Bin allerdings nicht sicher ob das Sinn macht xD)

Was wäre wenn man den Kugelhahn auf lässt, aber trotzdem den Mora anhängt(den Mora also Parallel und nicht Seriell betreibt)

Hätte man dann nicht im Minimum den selben Durchfluss wie ohne Mora, aber trotzdem würde ja immer ein bisschen (wenn auch nicht so viel) kühles Wasser vom Mora mit in den Kreislauf fliessen?

Oder ist der Wiederstand vom Mora so gross das da kein Wasser mehr fliessen würde?

Und kannst du angaben machen bezüglich Durchfluss, mit und ohne Mora??

Ich mache mir etwas Sorgen, dass 3 kleine Radiatoren +GPU+CPU +noch ein Mora etwas viel sind für eine D5, deshalb die Idee mit dem Paralellbetriebenen Mora xD


----------



## mda31 (5. November 2018)

T-Stücke sind von Bitspower. Die Kupplungen wahrscheinlich auch. Oder halt VL3N von Koolance (worauf die Bitspower sozusagen basieren). Mit Schottverschraubung und Innengewinde.


----------



## Richu006 (11. November 2018)

So mein Projekt kommt langsam in eine entscheidende Fase, Teile sind alle bestellt, müssten morgen kommen. Ich beginne nun mit Überlegungen, wohin mit dem Mora etc.
Nun habe ich 2 Ideen, wo ich den Mora hinstellen könnte.
Bin allerdings nicht sicher wie sinnvoll das ist.

Evtl würde ich gerne den Mora unter den Tisch stellen (Vorsichtsmassnahmen, damit man ihn nicht ausversehen mit den Knien umkippen kann überlege ich mir noch) Aber wie verhält es sich, wenn der Rechner auf dem Tisch steht? und ich den Mora unter den Tisch stelle Tischhöhe ca. 60cm? Also bezüglich Förderhöhe etc.

Nach meiner Theorie müsste das Problemlos möglich sein, weil die Pumpe oben im PC Gehäuse sitzt, dürften die 60cm. Höhendifferenz ja nicht allzu sehr ins Gewicht fallen, btw, Das abfallende Wasser und das Aufsteigende Wasser gleichen sich aus. 

Oder wäre es besser wenn der Mora ungefähr auf gleicher Ebene stehen würde wie der Rechner? Dann wäre meine 2. Idee, das ich den Mora hinter den 4K Bildschirm stelle, da hätte er Platz. Aber dann steht er zwischen Wand und Bildschirm, was ich mir Belüftungstechnisch weniger interessant vorstelle als unter dem Tisch.

Kann mir evtl. jemand Sagen ob man 60cm Tischhöhen Differenz (was eine Maximale Höhendiffernz vom Höchsten Punkt im Kreislauf zum niedrigsten Punkt im Kreislauf von ca. 1m 20cm geben würde) Problemlos betreiben kann mit einer D5?

So stelle ich mir das vor


----------



## v3nom (11. November 2018)

Förderhöhe ist egal sobald Flüssigkeit im Kreislauf ist. Bei mir steht auch der PC auf dem Schreibtisch und der Mora drunter. Pumpe (VPP755) schafft das sogar auf 25%.


----------



## Richu006 (13. November 2018)

So mein Projekt ist soweit abgeschlossen... hat eigentlich alles gut funktioniert. Hab nur zu beginn mein Zimmer etwas geflutet, weil ich ein Stöpsel im Mora nicht gut angezogen hatte xD... aber das Endresultat ist fantastisch... 
Die Kühlleistung ist nun einfach etwas OP.... und ich konnte das ganze auch recht gut Verstecken, man sieht fast kein Unterschid zum vorher rein internen Kreislauf.

Der 13/10 Norprene Schlauch ist etwas anfällig für Knicke. Ich musste deshalb einige Schlaufen legen. was zwar nicht ganz schön ist, aber naja man sieht es nicht wirklich.

Ich möchte mich bei allen Bedanken für ihre Beratung bezüglich. Slotdurchführung, Norprene Schlauch etc... 
Und bei allen anderen für ihre Tipps!

Der Thread kann somit erstmal geschlossen werden.


----------



## LMarini (16. November 2018)

Vielen Dank für das Erstellen des Themas. Bin selber gerade an genau der gleichen Idee dran, nur das ich keine hard tubes im System habe. Damit sind fast alle meine Fragen geklärt.
Im Somer hatte ich teilweise Wassertems von 42 grad. Momentan bin ich bei Vollauslastung auch bei 37 und es wird etwas laut.

Schön das es mehr Leute gibt die sowas machen .


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. November 2018)

Richu006 schrieb:


> So mein Projekt ist soweit abgeschlossen... hat eigentlich alles gut funktioniert.



Sehr geil ists geworden. Danke für die Bilder zum Abschluss!


----------



## Richu006 (17. November 2018)

Ja ist wirklich schön geworden.
Nun nach ein paar Tagen kann ich ein erstes Fazit abgeben.
Was die Temperaturen und Lautstärken betrifft. Ich bin Positiv Beeindruckt. Das ist wirklich krass. Ich dachte ja schon dass so ein Mora etwas bringt. Aber das es so viel ausmacht wusste ich nicht. Meine Wassertemperaturen sind gut 10 grad gesunken. Und das Insgesammt einiges leiser als vorher.
Das ist wirklich Wasserkühlung the Next level


----------



## IICARUS (17. November 2018)

Doch die bringt sehr viel und mit einem Mora müssen normalerweise nicht mehr so viele Radiatoren intern verbaut werden. Normalerweise würde da sogar nur ein 240mm reichen damit im Notfall noch der PC auch ohne den Mora betrieben werden kann. Denn das ganze würde sogar komplett ohne Radiatoren intern gehen. Bei einem 360er Mora sind 27 Meter Kupferrohr verbaut und bei einem 420er sind es sogar 36 Meter. Dieser Rohr schlängelt sich intern mehrmals von unten nach oben und wieder zurück. Der Aufbau ist komplett anders als bei einem Netzradiator. Daher ist es auch vollkommen egal ob der Einlass oben oder unten angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. November 2018)

Ich hab 36 Meter Kupferrohr im Kreislauf?
Cool, wusste ich gar nicht. 

Aber wie schon bemerkt - die Leistung eines solchen Radis ist absoluter Overkill. Ich hab auch nur 500upm-Lüfter vorm MoRa die praktisch lautlos sind und trotzdem kriege ich das Wasser selbst mit Gewalt (= ca. 500W Nettoabwärme) kaum auf 10K über Raumtemperatur.

...und wenn ich das Ding mal entstauben würde wär er noch leistungsfähiger.


----------



## IICARUS (17. November 2018)

Bei mir laufen die Lüfter auch nicht über 550 U/min.
Selbst als es so heiß war musste ich nicht über 700 U/min gehen.

Wobei ich da auch noch niedriger gehen konnte, da ich nicht über 35 Grad Wassertemperatur(Raumtemperatur 30°C) gekommen bin.
Momentan komme ich mit einer Raumtemperatur von etwa 22-24°C nicht über 30°C  und alle Lüfter laufen hierbei nur auf 450-550 U/min.



> Ich hab 36 Meter Kupferrohr im Kreislauf?
> Cool, wusste ich gar nicht.


Zumindest laut Produktbeschreibung.
http://shop.watercool.de/MO-RA3-360-LT-black
http://shop.watercool.de/MO-RA3-420-LT-black


----------



## LMarini (17. November 2018)

Was habt ihr denn für Lüfter auf dem Mora?


----------



## IICARUS (17. November 2018)

Ich habe 9x Nocuta P12 drauf.
Die neuen schwarzen Lüfter gab es damals als ich bestellt habe noch nicht.


----------



## v3nom (18. November 2018)

ich habe 4x200mm Noctuas auf nem 420er Mora.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. November 2018)

Ich hab Noiseblocker PK1 drauf die mit ~10V laufen was ~500 UPM entspricht.


----------



## LMarini (21. November 2018)

Vielen dank für die Antworten. Bin am überlegen einen Mora 360 LT zu nehmen.
Mein Idee war es PL-1 oder B12 von NB zu nehmen.
Ich habe momentan die PL-2 auf meinem 240 und mit 750 U/min sind die für mich nicht hörbar.

Jetzt hab ich etwas geschaut und dachte mir ich nehme 180 oder 200 mm Lüfter (dann 420 Mora).
Macht es Sinn 4 große statt 9 kleine zu verbauen und das wichtigste, wie macht ihr die Verkabelung der Lüfter?
Ich dachte an einen HUB (PHANTEKS PWM-Luefter-Hub, retail - schwarz) denn ich direkt am Mora befestige und somit nur das PWM Signal vom Mainboard und einen Molex Anschluss verlegen muss. Wie habt ihr das gelöst?


----------



## Richu006 (21. November 2018)

Ich habe bei mir eine einfache Lüftersteuerung über ein externes Netzteil angeschlossen, wo ich die Lüfter am Mora manuell auf eine fixe Drehzahl von 500U/geregelt habe. Diese sind in keinster Weise mit dem pc verbunden


----------



## v3nom (21. November 2018)

Mein Wechsel von 9x eLoop zu 4x200mm auf dem Mora 420 hat sich definitv gelohnt, die Lüfter sind extrem leise.
Ich habe die Lüfter im Mora auf ein Kabel zusammengefasst und gehe dann im PC mit 12V und Ground aufs NT und PWM/Tacho aufs Aquaero.
Dafür habe ich mir noch einen schönen Lumberg-Stecker gebaut, welcher sich dann am PC verschrauben lässt.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMarini (21. November 2018)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir eine einfache Lüftersteuerung über ein externes Netzteil angeschlossen, wo ich die Lüfter am Mora manuell auf eine fixe Drehzahl von 500U/geregelt habe. Diese sind in keinster Weise mit dem pc verbunden



Ich würde gerne das mit dem externen Netzteil unterlassen. Finde es unpraktisch wenn ich extra für den Mora noch ein Netzteil im Zimmer rumstehen habe.
Das mit der Lüftersteuerung ist ne gut Idee. Ich hab glaub ich auch noch irgendwo ne alte rumliegen. 
Da müsste ich dann nur noch einen Molex vom Rechner verlegen.
Kann ich das Molex Kable theoretisch auch um 1,5 m verlängern oder sollte man sowas am PC Netzteil unterlassen?



v3nom schrieb:


> Mein Wechsel von 9x eLoop zu 4x200mm auf dem Mora 420 hat sich definitv gelohnt, die Lüfter sind extrem leise.
> Ich habe die Lüfter im Mora auf ein Kabel zusammengefasst und gehe dann im PC mit 12V und Ground aufs NT und PWM/Tacho aufs Aquaero.
> Dafür habe ich mir noch einen schönen Lumberg-Stecker gebaut, welcher sich dann am PC verschrauben lässt.
> 
> ...



Von der Kühlleistung sind die 200 nicht besser oder schlechter?
Was für eloops hattest du vorher drauf?


----------



## IICARUS (21. November 2018)

Bei mir habe ich nichts mit Netzteil dran, alles geht vom Aquaero über ein Stecker direkt zum Mora.
Also nur ein Kabel voll bestückt mit Spannung, Masse, Tacho und PWM. Erst innerhalb des Mora wird dieses Kabel auf alle Lüfter gesplittet.


----------



## Basti1988 (21. November 2018)

Sehr geil, habe selbst mit dem Gedanken gespielt da meine Temperaturen auch um die 30-37°c Volllast sind und die Lüfter dann doch schon "laut" werden.


----------



## Richu006 (21. November 2018)

Denke da führen viele Wege nach Rom... ich habe gerade die Variante mit noch einem Netzteil bevorzugt, weil ich nicht noch Kabel aus dem Gehäuse verlegen wollte... Netzteile hat man eeeh schon viele beim Pc, Soundanlage, Bildschirme usw usw... da noch 1 mehr oder weniger macht den Bratten nicht weg. Ich habe dafür eine saubere Kabelverlegung unter meinem Tisch, wo die Netzteile und alles sauber platz finden und alle Kabel sauber verlegt werden können... Die Lüftersteuerung hat bei mir sauber einen Platz gefunden unter der Bildschirmerhöhung. Und sieht mit dem blauen Dysplay erst noch schick aus.

Natürlich ist die Variante mit Kabel aus dem pc verlegen eigentlich die Luxuriösere. Da man dann alles über Aquero regeln lassen könnte. 
Aber das war mir beim Mora nicht so wichtig


----------



## LMarini (21. November 2018)

Da hast du allerdings auch wieder recht. Nur würde ich die Lüfter gerne vom PC/Wasser aus steuern lassen.
Aber die Lüftersteuerung muss ich noch so umbauen, dass ich sie irgendwie am Mora befestigen kann ohne das es auch schei** aussieht. 
Gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder regle ich die Lüfter immer auf ner konstanten Geschwindigkeit oder ich mache das von der Temperatur abhängig.
Doch dazu bräuchte ich einen Temperatursensor im Kreislauf denn ich an der Lüftersteuerung anschließen kann. So hätte ich nur noch das Molex Kabel, dass ich aus dem PC führen müsste.

Oder ich  steure es gleich vom Mainboard aus. 
So unentschlossen


----------



## IICARUS (21. November 2018)

Mir war das wichtig weil ich so auch ein passiv Betrieb mit Idle ermöglichen kann.
Am ende ist es egal ob zwei oder vier Kabeln zum Mora gehen.


----------



## Richu006 (21. November 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mir war das wichtig weil ich so auch ein passiv Betrieb mit Idle ermöglichen kann.
> Am ende ist es egal ob zwei oder vier Kabeln zum Mora gehen.



das stimmt, aber ich habe gar keine Kabel^^ nur die 2 schläuche xD... Wassertempertur sensoren und alles habe ich aucch... aber ich regel nur die internen Lüfter danach, das gibt mir zumindest die Gelegenheit den AirFlow im Gehäuse unter Last etwas zu erhöhen. 
Fixe Drehzahl am Mora genügt mir erstmal


----------



## IICARUS (21. November 2018)

Jeder wird es auf seine weise machen was auch so in Ordnung sein wird.

Nur für mich stellt es halt kein Unterschied da weil immer Kabeln an den Mora gehen müssen. 
Was anderes wäre wenn der Mora irgendwo ganz woanders stehen würde um nicht noch extra Kabeln dorthin zu verlegen.


----------



## claster17 (21. November 2018)

Ich werde vermutlich ein einzelnes PWM-Kabel aus dem PC herausführen und mit Kabelbinder oder Klebeband an einem der Schläuche befestigen. Auf Höhe der Schnellkupplung wird dann eine PWM-Verlängerung angesetzt.
Erscheint mir zumindest als die sauberste Lösung.


----------



## LMarini (24. November 2018)

Ich habe gestern mal zugeschlagen. Habe hoffentich nichts vergessen und noch geügend Flüssigkeit zuahause.
Bin mal gesapnnt wann alles ankommt.
Habe mir bei Aquatuning denn Aquacomputer SPLITTY9 Splitter fuer bis zu 9 Luefter oder aquabus-Geraete | Luefterzubehoer | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany gekauft. Nur noch die Frage wie ich denn Steuere. Theoretisch kann ich doch durch denn Molex Adapter aussuchen, ob ich 12V der 5 V auf den Splitty gebe? Hat da jemand Erfahrung? 

Oder hat jemand die Beschreibung verstanden? 
"Bei Verwendung als Splitter für einen Lüfterausgang wird der weiße, mit "input" beschriftete Stecker des Splitters mittels beiliegendem Kabel mit dem Lüfterausgang verbunden"
Was meinen die mit Lüfterausgang. Das Kabel ist ein Molex Kabel wie kann ich das an einen Lfterausgang anschließen?
Sorry für die dumme Frage.


----------



## Richu006 (24. November 2018)

LMarini schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal zugeschlagen. Habe hoffentich nichts vergessen und noch geügend Flüssigkeit zuahause.
> Bin mal gesapnnt wann alles ankommt.
> Habe mir bei Aquatuning denn Aquacomputer SPLITTY9 Splitter fuer bis zu 9 Luefter oder aquabus-Geraete | Luefterzubehoer | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany gekauft. Nur noch die Frage wie ich denn Steuere. Theoretisch kann ich doch durch denn Molex Adapter aussuchen, ob ich 12V der 5 V auf den Splitty gebe? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
> 
> ...



So wie ich das sehe gibt es ein "4-Pin Anschluss kabel" dazu, das kannst du zb, Beim Mainboard an einen Lüfterausgang anschliessen und dann die Lüfter alle da dran stecken. Aber aufpassen musst du das du nicht zu viel Last an einen Ausgang hängst. Ich bezweifle das dein Mainboard genügend Leistung an einem Lüfter Ausgang bietet um all 9 Lüfter an einem Ausgang zu betreiben

Direkt ans Netzteil kannst du natürlich auch... dann kannste einfach nix regeln.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2018)

Oder solch ein Splitter nutzen: Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter | Luefterzubehoer | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Die Spannung bei diesem Splitter wird vom Netzteil bezogen und an das Mainboard geht nur ein 4-Pin Stecker der nur mit Tacho und PWM belegt ist.

Ich selbst habe dieses verwendet: Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 9x 4Pin PWM 60cm - Schwarz | Luefterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
Mein Aquaero 6 hat aber keine Probleme mit 9 Lüfter die über ein Anschluss dran sind. Zum Mora geht bei mir nur ein Kabel hin.

Der Splitter wird aber bei einem Mora mit normaler Abdeckung nicht darunter passen.
Hatte des Splitter bei mir daher extern am Mora dran gemacht.


----------



## Haarstrich (25. November 2018)

LMarini schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal zugeschlagen. Habe hoffentich nichts vergessen und noch geügend Flüssigkeit zuahause.
> Bin mal gesapnnt wann alles ankommt.
> Habe mir bei Aquatuning denn Aquacomputer SPLITTY9 Splitter fuer bis zu 9 Luefter oder aquabus-Geraete | Luefterzubehoer | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany gekauft. Nur noch die Frage wie ich denn Steuere. Theoretisch kann ich doch durch denn Molex Adapter aussuchen, ob ich 12V der 5 V auf den Splitty gebe? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
> 
> ...



Welcher Molex Adapter? Der Splitty9 lässt sich nicht steuern, das ist einfach nur ein Verteiler. Mit dem Unterschied zu einem reinen Mehrfachkabel das man eine Platine hat und das Teil außerdem alternativ als Aquabusverteiler für entsprechende Geräte von AC verwendet werden kann. Den weißen 4-Pin Anschluss verbindest Du mit dem beiliegenden 4-Pin Kabel mit dem Mainboard oder einer Lüftersteuerung. An die anderen neun schwarzen Anschlüsse kannst Du die Lüfter anschliessen. Beachte das nur der Lüfter am mit "rpm" beschrifteten Anschluss ein Tachosignal übertragen sollte. Den Jumper solltest Du für die Verwendung des Splitty9 als Lüfterverteilung bitte nicht auf Aquabus gesteckt haben. Ansonsten schliesse ich mich den Ausführungen von  Richu006 an.

Nur, das 


Richu006 schrieb:


> Direkt ans Netzteil kannst du natürlich auch... dann kannste einfach nix regeln.


funktioniert nur an einem NT mit Lüfteranschlüssen oder mit einem Adapter auf einen SATA oder Molexansachluss vom NT. Mit einem Adapter stellt sich aber das Problem der Aufteilung zwischen Leistungs- und Sensoranschlüssen.

Btw,  sind immer weniger Menschen in der Lage ein Handbuch oder eine Betriebsanleitung  zu lesen? Nichts gegen Dich persönlich, aber ich habe den Eindruck für Alles, selbst einfachste Dinge des täglichen Lebens brauchts ein Videotutorial.

https://aquacomputer.de/handbuecher...quacomputer/downloads/manuals/Splitty9_de.pdf


----------



## LMarini (25. November 2018)

Haarstrich schrieb:


> Welcher Molex Adapter? Der Splitty9 lässt sich nicht steuern, das ist einfach nur ein Verteiler. Mit dem Unterschied zu einem reinen Mehrfachkabel das man eine Platine hat und das Teil außerdem alternativ als Aquabusverteiler für entsprechende Geräte von AC verwendet werden kann. Den weißen 4-Pin Anschluss verbindest Du mit dem beiliegenden 4-Pin Kabel mit dem Mainboard oder einer Lüftersteuerung. An die anderen neun schwarzen Anschlüsse kannst Du die Lüfter anschliessen. Beachte das nur der Lüfter am mit "rpm" beschrifteten Anschluss ein Tachosignal übertragen sollte. Den Jumper solltest Du für die Verwendung des Splitty9 als Lüfterverteilung bitte nicht auf Aquabus gesteckt haben. Ansonsten schliesse ich mich den Ausführungen von  Richu006 an.
> 
> Nur, das
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antworten. Du hast vollkommen recht nur ich dachte, dass das beiligende Kabel einen Molex auf der anderen seite hätte. Ich hab nicht gesehen das es ein einfacher Lüfteranschluss ist. Irgendwie war ich blind. Sorry das hätte sich natürlich dann von alleine geklärt. Ich hab mich selber vollkomme verwirrt.
Sorry für die dumme Frage. Ist jetzt echt peinlich.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Oder solch ein Splitter nutzen: Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter | Luefterzubehoer | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Die Spannung bei diesem Splitter wird vom Netzteil bezogen und an das Mainboard geht nur ein 4-Pin Stecker der nur mit Tacho und PWM belegt ist.


 Genau diesen Adapter hatte ich mir vorher angeschaut. Deshalb war ich wahrscheinlich so fixiert auf den Molex.


----------

